# Need information for additional meter installation



## rlc3854 (Dec 30, 2007)

Ok, what is a general electrician? Like you are a certified California general electrician. Can you pull a permit?


----------



## alpha_power (Mar 13, 2010)

Yes, i'm a certified general electrician and already check with building and safety division about the permit i'm justunsure about the procedure due to is my first time doing a meter


----------



## rlc3854 (Dec 30, 2007)

alpha_power said:


> Yes, i'm a certified general electrician and already check with building and safety division about the permit i'm just unsure due to is my first time doing a meter


What is the current layout of the service, does the second floor have/need a panel? You will most likely need to replace the current service based on a load calculation for the two floors (seperate rentals) and set a new multi-meter combination can with disconnects to each floors main panels.


----------



## alpha_power (Mar 13, 2010)

The
View attachment Doc2.1.doc


View attachment Doc2.2.doc


View attachment Doc2.3.doc


View attachment Doc2.doc

Here are some pics. The curren layout is 200 amps and there is a panel on the second floor already.


----------



## rlc3854 (Dec 30, 2007)

Bro, you have a lot going on on this project. As I said I believe you will have to change the current meter pan and replace with a combination mutiple meter pan. On Doc 2.3 you will need to change that conduit entering the panel with the LB consealed by the wall.

If I were you I would get the contractor you work for to take a look at the project and get some input as to what you will need to make this a safe and code compliant project. You may want to go see the AHJ also before anybody puts put any money.

I take it that this is a business and the owner will be pulling the permit to seperate the buildings occupancy use for building codes as well. Is the POCO SCE or LAPW?


----------



## alpha_power (Mar 13, 2010)

Its LAPW and the owner do want to separate the buiding's occupancy. what do you think of a current transformer meter for the second floor for KWHRS


----------



## rlc3854 (Dec 30, 2007)

PM sent check your in-box.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

rlc3854 said:


> Ok, what is a general electrician? Like you are a certified California general electrician. Can you pull a permit?


Just FYI - In California, there is a residential certification and a general certification, Residential is pretty much limited to resi, where general covers commercial and fire alarm.

You cant pull a permit here without a license - the certification does not mean you can pull a permit.:thumbsup:

~Matt


----------



## SparkYZ (Jan 20, 2010)

The easiest thing to do would get some E-mon D-mon metering CT's and a meter, and deduct the KWH from the bill..
But if you want two separate bills from DWP, then go with what these guys are sayin


----------

